# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  تحديث EMUI 10 يعمل الآن على أكثر من 50 مليون جهاز على الصعيد العالمي

## mohamed73

مع إنتقال المزيد والمزيد من الأجهزة إلى EMUI 10، حققت شركة Huawei  إنجازًا مهمًا جديدًا يتمثل في تواجد تحديث EMUI 10 الذي يستند على نظام  Android 10 الآن على أكثر 50 مليون جهاز.
 يأتي هذا الإعلان مباشرة من رئيس قسم البرمجيات في شركة Huawei، السيد  Wang Chenglu. وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنه تم الإعلان لأول مرة عن تحديث EMUI 10  في شهر أغسطس الماضي، وبدأ بشق طريقه لأول مرة إلى سلسلة هواتف Huawei P30  Series في شهر سبتمبر الماضي. 
 الهواتف الرائدة الأحدث من شركة Huawei هي غير متوفرة بشكل كبير في  الأسواق الغربية، ولكن هذا لم يمنع الشركة من تحقيق نمو مذهل على مستوى  المبيعات في العام 2019، فقد نجحت في زيادة حجم المبيعات بنسبة 20 في  المئة، والعائدات بنسبة 18 في المئة مقارنة مع العام 2018. 
 من الجيد معرفة أن جميع الهواتف التي تملك بالفعل حق الوصول إلى  التطبيقات والخدمات التابعة لشركة جوجل سيكون بمقدورها مواصلة تحقيق ذلك،  ولكن للآسف، الهواتف Huawei Mate 30 Series و Honor V30 Series و Huawei  Nova 6 Series لن يكون بمقدورها الحصول على التطبيقات والخدمات التابعة  لشركة جوجل حتى لو حصلت بالفعل على روم EMUI 10 الذي يستند على نظام  Android 10. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

